# "?זה יפריע לך אם אני אשים את התיק פה"



## roniy

"זה יפריע לך אם אני אשים את התיק פה?"


How is this sentence?:

"will this bother you if I put the bag here ?"

How is the marked part ? Makes sense?


Thanks.


----------



## David

Sorry, I can´t read the Hebrew, but the English:

_Would it_ bother you if I put my bag here?
Or
_Do you mind_if I put my bag here?


----------



## albondiga

I agree with David about changing the first two words, but the part that you underlined is correct.  Both of David's sentences are good ways to say this...


----------



## mamasara

In Hebrew I would say the sentence withouth "זה":
יפריע לך אם אני אשים את התיק פה.

have a good day,
mamasara


----------



## cfu507

mamasara said:


> In Hebrew I would say the sentence withouth "זה":
> יפריע לך אם אני אשים את התיק פה.
> 
> have a good day,
> mamasara


 
Hi, 
Probably you will hear some people asking it in Hebrew like you did, but it is wrong.

You should omit the זה at the beginning of the Hebrew sentence.

In slang you can also ask: אכפת לך אם אשים את התיק פה


----------



## OriGinal

cfu507 is wright, it's incorrect to start a phrase in Hebrew
with זה the same way it's wrong to start with vav hachibur (ו').


----------



## tkekte

Did you actually ever use such a sentence in Israel... just... gasp.


----------



## OriGinal

tkekte said:


> Did you actually ever use such a sentence in Israel... just... gasp.


 
I did  more then once but that's just me...


----------



## Nunty

OriGinal said:


> cfu507 is wright, it's incorrect to start a phrase in Hebrew
> with זה the same way it's wrong to start with vav hachibur (ו').





tkekte said:


> Did you actually ever use such a sentence in Israel... just... gasp.



Sure it's incorrect. (By the way, OriGinal, the word is *right*, without a *w*.) But I don't always speak correctly in any language (do you?), and I tend to "take liberties" in my native languages in particular. I'm sure Roniy is just the same.


----------



## OriGinal

Nun-Translator said:


> Sure it's incorrect. (By the way, OriGinal, the word is *right*, without a *w*.) But I don't always speak correctly in any language (do you?), and I tend to "take liberties" in my native languages in particular. I'm sure Roniy is just the same.


 
You are correct of course, it's *right* without the *W* but I have big
fingers and I often do blind typing (thats the Hebrew term
I don't have any idea how it's called in English) so it's easy for me
to press the wrong keys 
Anyway, thank you for bringing this into my attention!


----------



## GAV

Hi, 

I think what you wrote in hebrew means :

Do you care if I put my bag here?


----------

